# Dead Schoolchild Prop



## BradGoodspeed (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi folks! Here's a mini tutorial I did for one of my favourite props of 2012. I'll include some pictures below. I call this guy Timmy.






I used blue shop towels and Welbond paper mache on the arms, hands and legs. These were the exposed parts and I liked the texture for them. However for the ribs and pelvis, and especially the gap in between, I used plastic dropsheet and heat-gun corpsing. That method just bridges large gaps a lot more easily.

The entire prop is painted, even under the clothes, just because I can't leave well enough alone. :googly:


----------



## GhoulishCop (Sep 25, 2009)

This was an immediate favorite of mine as soon as I saw it! Fantastic work!

Rich


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Timmy is one creepy looking child. Nice looking prop!


----------



## BradGoodspeed (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks guys! I tried to post pictures via Flickr but it doesn't seem to have worked. Guess I really need to learn how to use message boards. Here's another try.


----------



## Jack Mac (Nov 28, 2012)

Fantastic job! The pose is very natural looking. All he is missing are a few cobwebs on his face to the desk and you would think he was there for ages. Looking forward to seeing more of your work.


----------



## BradGoodspeed (Sep 13, 2011)

Jack Mac said:


> Fantastic job! The pose is very natural looking. All he is missing are a few cobwebs on his face to the desk and you would think he was there for ages. Looking forward to seeing more of your work.


Thanks Jack Mac - actually the cobwebs were in place on the big night. These pictures were taken before final set decoration/web-casting.

The one detail I did miss however was to dirty up the book... as if some fluid had darined out of the head and dried decades ago. It was my intention to do that, but I just ran out of time.


----------



## katemsingleton (Jun 28, 2012)

I LOVE this guy SO much!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I have been totally intrigued by this guy since I first saw him! Thanks for info on how you did him!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The detail on this little guy is superb.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

He is absolutely wonderful!!! I agree a little dust and some cobwebs and you would swear he had been there for ages. 
Thanks for the tutorial.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Excellent work. A good eye for detail. You are right, the book could use some aging or a bit of staining, other then that its totally amazing.

Good job on the video to, short and to the point.


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

love the hands! nice detail work!


----------



## Haunt2530 (Jan 29, 2013)

Nice work! The detail on him his amazing. I agree that the book could use some staining.


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Really amazing! You can't help but feel for the little guy.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

You are very talented! I really like the detail!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

I noticed the book looking brand new too after a few rounds of looking but no biggy. What did you use for the fingernails? This guy is sweet. The vintage child desk is what really sells it - bad ass!

Just make a super concentrated solution of Starbucks Via Coffee/water (the darkest they have) then dump it on the book.


----------



## BradGoodspeed (Sep 13, 2011)

Lord Homicide said:


> I noticed the book looking brand new too after a few rounds of looking but no biggy. What did you use for the fingernails? This guy is sweet. The vintage child desk is what really sells it - bad ass!
> 
> Just make a super concentrated solution of Starbucks Via Coffee/water (the darkest they have) then dump it on the book.


I just got cheap press-on nails from the dollar store and cut them up a bit... then painted.

Thanks!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

BradGoodspeed said:


> I just got cheap press-on nails from the dollar store and cut them up a bit... then painted.
> 
> Thanks!


LOL, I would have never guessed... they look really creepy


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Holy crap! 
That is a beautiful prop Brad! I have an old 1920 school desk similar to that. What a great way to use it. 

Enough about the desk. The real star of that scene is obviously the boy. Killer details and use of materials. Very convincing prop. Real nice work! 

Just to give you extra time, I'll put my order in now for one when you get around to it


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Great work on this guy!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

very nice! you can see a lot of work went into that prop - Bravo sir!


----------

